# How is this filter?



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

http://www.aquariumguys.com/smwofi.html

Do you think this would do well in my 2.5 gal tank?


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I've got one in mine. Seems to work ok, nothing special. Kinda makes a lot of big bubbles so I don't know if it would irritate your betta.


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Okay thanks. It is really cheap. Do you have a betta with yours?


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

http://www.aquariumguys.com/smwofi.html

How about this one?


----------



## JMeenen (Apr 7, 2008)

I had one of those as an emergency filter ....they are not too good..Go to Doctors Foster & Smith ..look up the Azoo Palm Filter..its a sponge filter with adjustable flow..it s about $10.00 ..that would be a better choice.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Or get the Red Sea Max Deco Filter. I am running it on my cycling 2.5G (plan to have it for a while), and it works very well. Pretty resonable price too (I got the filter and 8 cartridges for less than $16 notwith shipping).


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

K, thanks. Any comments on this one? 

http://www.petdiscounters.com/c70/c244/Smallworld-Filter-p6704.html


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

needs an air pump to run


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Does that go inside or outside of the tank?


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

well bettas and air pumps dont really get along cause they create a lot water disturbance, you want a filter that isnt air driven


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Are they more expensive? I am only a kid so i dont have a lot of money. :wink:


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

no not really you should look into something that is a Hang on back filter (HOB) tetra makes a good one called the Tetra Whisper filter that one doesnt make to much flow and isnt air driven


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

K thanks. i have to go. You've helped a lot. :wink:


----------



## stephenmontero (Mar 15, 2008)

no problem and i forgot to say that pump isnt that expensive either way


----------



## Ariel (May 25, 2008)

Ok. I looked up the tetra wisper one and it looks pretty small which is good. Thanks!


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

Be careful. I got a tank with a whisper filter that came with it, and it caused way too much flow in the tank. Also, it didn't stick to the sides well at all.


----------

